# Mexican juice



## Jada (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## losieloos (Dec 9, 2013)

I need to go to Mexico asap.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 9, 2013)

Pick up some antibiotics just in case...mexivet hooked me up with a bad abscess back in the day.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2013)

Guy I know recently got popped coming across.  He didn't have much but it was enough to cost  him a couple of grand in fines. I have my share of memories in TJ.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 9, 2013)

It's a shame that Mexico is more expensive then US Domestic.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 9, 2013)

Kigtropin lmfao!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 9, 2013)

Ill stick with Mexican Food.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 9, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Ill stick with Mexican Food.



And pussy!


----------



## amore169 (Dec 9, 2013)

They have the real HGH Humatrope but is not worth it buying anything over there, everything is super expensive.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 9, 2013)

The tren at 12:04 was World Pharma... And more expensive lol


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 9, 2013)

ive been to mexico for vacation and outside the resort you'll see people with guns and shyt..... its fuked up... if it was like a nice controlled place id probably move there


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 9, 2013)

I've tried omega labs in my first cycle. I found it all on a mexican website. They have all of the shit they just showed.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 9, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> ive been to mexico for vacation and outside the resort you'll see people with guns and shyt..... its fuked up... if it was like a nice controlled place id probably move there



I hear gun fights very often, don't matter on the Country it's the location you in of that Country.

Sounds like the Wild West here often, I have witness my father in them with cops and that don't go to say for other MC's they fight.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 9, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I hear gun fights very often, don't matter on the Country it's the location you in of that Country.
> 
> Sounds like the Wild West here often, I have witness my father in them with cops and that don't go to say for other MC's they fight.



im in canada man  i can honestly say the crime rate here is not that high and im near TO


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 9, 2013)

Jada you going to mexico bro?


----------



## goodfella (Dec 9, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Ill stick with Mexican Food.



Careful bro! Those tacos could lead to mud butt worse than any type of infection you could imagine! Just saying!!! 

But yes, TJ can be quite fun when your 16! Use to tell our parents we were crashing at each others house and cruise down to tj for strippers whenever our birthdays came up or just for fun. Looking back, I can't believe some of the chit on those trips ha. Much different place today tho :/

Just like to add also, when it comes to prices in mexico, nothing has a set price, start high then you get them down and then you say ok well flip a coin and they'll always go for it. But I wouldn't recommend using their gear....


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 9, 2013)

" OH I LOVE IT"  thats all the mexican clerk could say. lol looked like he loved tacos too.  expensive shit for sure.


----------



## Jada (Dec 9, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Jada you going to mexico bro?



Hell no!  Unless they give me free dk meat tacos


----------



## JOMO (Dec 9, 2013)

I thought you were talking about Jarritos from the corner bodega!


----------



## Azog (Dec 9, 2013)

Well guess I will never consider buying anything in Mexico.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't know about these prices. I know people who drive two hours to go down there and get prescription meds and other stuff for really cheap. That guy was ballooning the prices due to the camera being on him.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 9, 2013)

that's the way it should be, just walk in and get what you need lol


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 14, 2013)

I didnt see any Ttokyo or Brovel in there...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 14, 2013)

Im betting he was inflating those prices a bit. Prolly about 30%. It should be cheaper than that. I bought those Sustanon readyjects before and it was NOT $25 but that was a long time ago.


----------

